# young Bodybuilder looking for a personal sponsor to help me out



## charlie1998 (Sep 9, 2016)

hi i'm a young guy getting back in to Bodybuilding after taking more   than a mouth out to recover from sugarey, now that i'm going to start   bulking again i'm looking a wealthy guy personal sponsor to help me out   with the cost of things like supplement and food and would really allow   me to focus on training more


----------



## the_predator (Sep 9, 2016)

Damn Charley, anything thing to keep the board alive.


----------



## charley (Sep 9, 2016)

charlie1998 said:


> hi i'm a young guy getting back in to Bodybuilding after taking more   than a mouth out to recover from sugarey, now that i'm going to start   bulking again i'm looking a wealthy guy personal sponsor to help me out   with the cost of things like supplement and food and would really allow   me to focus on training more





...  So you wanna be a bodybuilder ?!?!?!?    it's gonna cost you !!!!!


----------



## charley (Sep 9, 2016)

the_predator said:


> Damn Charley, anything thing to keep the board alive.



.....  ..   whatever it takes !!!


----------



## theCaptn' (Sep 9, 2016)

Haha!


----------



## Watson (Sep 10, 2016)

fine, ill ask, wtf is sugarey? and are you top or bottom?


----------



## Dante_718 (Sep 10, 2016)

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## charley (Sep 11, 2016)

.....     ..


----------



## Anabolik2k (Sep 11, 2016)




----------



## azza1971 (Sep 11, 2016)

charlie1998 said:


> hi i'm a young guy getting back in to Bodybuilding after taking more   than a mouth out to recover from sugarey, now that i'm going to start   bulking again i'm looking a wealthy guy personal sponsor to help me out   with the cost of things like supplement and food and would really allow   me to focus on training more



I?m sure you suck some cock here, might get ya a few bucks


----------



## charley (Sep 11, 2016)

.....   be nice Mr. Azza  ..        ....


----------

